# Sympathetic Blocks



## 20Hiker16 (Sep 15, 2009)

CPT code 64520:  CPT assistant or CPT description leads me to believe that this code may be used to code "per" nerve.

example: L1 vertebral body was visualized, after needle placement, 5 cc of 1.5% bupivacaine was injected in 1 cc increments to avoid intravscular injection of the local anesthetic.  Same procedure was repeated a the L2 level."

Any thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## Thath041 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm looking for the same information right now!


----------

